# Unknown species



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sorry these aren't the best pictures but here are a few shots I took with my camera phone. I bought this guy from Shark Aquarium for $69.99, he is about 5" and to me looks like a cross between a Rhom and an Elongatus. All the Rhoms and Elongs they had at that size were $99 or more so I had to take him at such a great price. Anyone have any clue??


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah..he isnt an elongatus....they are much more elongated that he is.


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah..he isnt an elongatus....they are much more elongated that he is.


Yea I agree, he seems slightly more elongated than a black rhom though.. and he has slight orange under his face, the owner of Shark Aquarium had no idea what he was


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Rhom my opinion


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

what did you buy him as ? because if you bought him as a elong you got ripped off !!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> a-ronn Posted Today, 07:24 PM
> what did you buy him as ? *because if you bought him as a elong you got ripped off !!!*


You've obviously jumped to conclusions. That's not what he said. Read:



> and to me looks like a cross between a Rhom and an Elongatus. All the Rhoms and Elongs they had at that size were $99 or more so I had to take him at such a great price. Anyone have any clue??


S. rhombeus.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah..he isnt an elongatus....they are much more elongated that he is.


Hence the name


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> what did you buy him as ? because if you bought him as a elong you got ripped off !!!


He was just labeled as unknown. I bought him just knowing he was some sort of Serra but I was hoping to find out here. If he's a Rhom that's beautiful, I got a great deal. I gotta say I'm still not that conviced though, there were a few Rhoms in the tanks around him and he definitely stood out. Here's a slightly better side shot..


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> still not that conviced though


Haha! Frank said he's a Rhom, but you're not convinced?


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

barbianj said:


> > still not that conviced though
> 
> 
> Haha! Frank said he's a Rhom, but you're not convinced?


I mean I believe him, clearly he knows much more than I do but if it's a Rhom it has to be some sort of variation.. He was clearly different than the 4 or 5 other Rhoms there that all looked identical. He was noticeably longer and has a slightly more narrow jaw, closer to the Elongs


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

It could be a diamond rhom, xingu rhom, guyana rhom, vinny rhom, peru rhom but at the end of the day its still a rhom. Just a bargain rhom!! Will be easier to identify once its grown a bit more.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Yea I agree, he seems slightly more elongated than a black rhom though.. and he has slight orange under his face, the owner of Shark Aquarium had no idea what he was


Tell you what, post a photo that is clearer than the one's you have put up and I'll relook at my ID of the fish. Keep in mind, all same species are *not identicle*, there is always a variation on the number of spots and yes even morphology of the body. All one can do is go by the general pattern and body shape and make a call. Particularly among young fish as they mature. Condition of the fish will also give strange features not normally seen. Slight orange on the cheek or throat is common even on S. rhombeus. If it was bright darker orange and was from Peru, then I might say probably S. sanchezi. But your photos even the newest cloudy one doesn't give me much, other than S. rhombeus which is my best guess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I redid your photo. Still looks like S. rhombeus to me.


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool, sounds good to me. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

